# The best books on DP



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

the first book is called COLLISIONS WITH THE INFINITE..

http://www.amazon.co...8MRVD761J2NQNH2

It is about the life of a woman who has depersonalization her whole life... she begins to meditate Buddhist meditations.. specifically one meditation called 'transcendental meditation' where one contemplates the self. And later she finds that DP was already an egoless state.. so what she was seeking she had already found. GREAT BOOK!

The second book is by..Bernadette Roberts and her understanding that DP goes hand in hand with a deep spiritual awakening.

http://www.amazon.co...glance&n=283155

the third book is

LSD, Spirituality and the Creative Process 
By Marlene Dobkin de Rios and Oscar Janiger, MD 
Compiled forty years after the late Oz Janigers studies on LSD and Creativity, this book recounts the unique experiences of the participants in one of the most cutting edge experiments of our time. Depersonalization, while under LSD, is discussed and sheds some light on the experience in a unique context of an LSD trip and provide some compelling theories about the nature of DP itself.

http://www.amazon.co...glance&n=283155

Fourth book is...

The Varieties of Religious Experience 
By William James 
The classic work by the renowned psychologist is an invaluable groundwork for anyone studying depersonalization and like conditions and their relation to spiritual experience.

http://www.amazon.co...glance&n=283155


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Here are the two obvious ones to understand what DP is all about:


Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization Disorder and the Loss of the Self by Daphne Simeon & Jeffrey Abugel 
Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome by Mauricio Sierra 

Then there is also a novel: Swimming inside the sun by David Zweig


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

pancake said:


> Here are the two obvious ones to understnad what DP is all about:
> 
> 
> Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization Disorder and the Loss of the Self by Daphne Simeon & Jeffrey Abugel
> ...


Hi Pancake,
I am reading Swimming inside the Sun because of your recomendation. Up to page 100. The content on the music part of his life is boring to me, but to see the building depersonalization is very interesting.
Greg


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just ordered Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome. It is quite pricey, but I really need it right now.


----------



## joeluice (Apr 1, 2010)

I have read the post and the information here on DP book and all the links which you have shared here that is amazing to understand.


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

I would recommend the following:


Overcoming Depersonalization & Feelings of Unreality by Dawn Baker, Elaine Hunter, Emma Lawrence & Anthony David
Complete Self Help For Your Nerves by Dr. Claire Weekes
Feeling Good (The New Mood Therapy) by David D. Burns, M.D.
Although the latter two is more aimed at general anxiety, mood and panic sensations, I think that most of us experienced one or more panic attacks as a precursor to DP/DR so it may prove to be helpful. All the books mentioned in this thread will no doubt provide insight, even in the slightest.

Personally, I would stay away from books about spirituality, transcendental meditation (mindfulness meditation is perfectly okay), or anything existentialism-provoking. Not to deliberately discredit the initial thread starter's recommendations but most people on this forum are already susceptible to self-introspection, personal identity and the questions of solipsism - they shouldn't be overwhelmed further by more thoughts along those topics. My two cents on it, anyway.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you guys seen that a new self-help book is coming out for Depersonalization Disorder! It's by Daphne Simeon and others. It will be available June 3rd.

http://productsearch.barnesandnoble.com/search/results.aspx?store=BOOK&WRD=Overcoming+Depersonalization+Disorder


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

I found Autobiography of a schizophrenic girl to be very interesting, she deals with depersonalization in it. I could relate to much of it.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

codeblue213 said:


> I just ordered Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome. It is quite pricey, but I really need it right now.


Ahh I wanted that one.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Then go get it here.

Book


----------



## Daphne (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,
I consider to buy "Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome" but as it is quite expensive and I don't have much money I wanted to ask you: Has somebody already read this book? Does it help? Is there some positive message in it? Some stories about people who recovered or about effective therapy?
Thanks for answers,
Daphne


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Daphne said:


> Hello,
> I consider to buy "Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome" but as it is quite expensive and I don't have much money I wanted to ask you: Has somebody already read this book? Does it help? Is there some positive message in it? Some stories about people who recovered or about effective therapy?
> Thanks for answers,
> Daphne


I have it. I purchased it the minute it came out. Yes, it is pricey. And its not as "easy" of a read as "Feeling Unreal" is. But it does contain some newer studies.

Chris


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

This is my favorite book to help Depersonalization disorder. There are several types of ways to either alleviate it or learn to live with it. You can buy it from most book stores and Amazon. It's very highly rated.

https://www.amazon.com/Overcoming-Depersonalization-Disorder-Mindfulness-Acceptance/dp/1572247061


----------

